# Here are some ideas guaranteeing passenger tips in the winter months



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

heat $10.00
Close window $5.00
Close Window and turn off AC special $7.50
Close sunroof $9.00
Stop Turing heat down just when car starts to get warm, then open window $20.00

Hope this helps as I’m the Martha Stewart if she was a dude of ride share ideas 

Tootles


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Slow down Martha. Am I supposed to tell them it's $10 to turn on the heater or dear Martha, are you saying if I turn on the heater they will tip $10 guaranteed.

I must admit during our usual Summer heatwave I got tips galore from pax thankful for A/C.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Well heat is $10.00 cash

If the torrential rain is bothering you with the windows down, I have a complimentary garbage bag poncho, or $8 might help me reach for the child lock button to undo it on your window.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Well heat is $10.00 cash
> 
> If the torrential rain is bothering you with the windows down, I have a complimentary garbage bag poncho, or $8 might help me reach for the child lock button to undo it on your window.


Got it!

What are your thoughts of taking advantage of these situations by having pax pay us to unlock the doors and let them enter before the 5 min. timer has ended.

Meaning, I roll up and pax is toes on the curb, BTW we will say it's 30 degrees out, windy and rainy for my scenario. Anyway, I've arrived but slow down Skippy, I have my 5 minutes before I have to cancel or start trip. What should the charge be to let them in the warmth of my car before I really need to?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Now you are thinking, with brains and disregard like that son, heck, you can run uber !!

How about drivers make three stops during passenger ride ?

3 cups, a shuffle, and a door handle under which cup if you want to catch that train.

How about $1 per mph if you want me to exceed 15 mph, a coins slot or credit card swipe to get out of the door, or the most profitable venture, $100 dollars to turn off the best of billy crystal comedy cd.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> heat $10.00
> Close window $5.00
> Close Window and turn off AC special $7.50
> Close sunroof $9.00
> ...


 It supposed to be other way . 
I thought heat was free but a/c uses gas.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just remove the manual door lock, enable the child locks and charge an exit fee.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just remove the manual door lock, enable the child locks and charge an exit fee.


My luck they'd charge me with kidnapping then the PD would be charging me an exit fee.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> My luck they'd charge me with kidnapping then the PD would be charging me an exit fee.


It's all in the presentation.


----------

